# Adding DCC to Model Power F-7A loco



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

I recieved a Model Power F-7A today in Amtrak colors. Being as this is a DC loco and I have a DCC track I naturally want to install a DCC decoder into it. Also being as I have never done this I'd like to ask if I am on the right track.

Looking at the Digitrax site I believe the choice is a DH123D basic decoder. Falling into the category of "other locos" since Model Power is not listed. Given that all I want is basic functionality and (I belive) control of the lighting I'm wondering if this is correct.

Also if anyone has done this. I'm new to the game and never even looked at a loco motor. Is there a guide to an actual Model Power install anywhere? Can i follow the install thread pictures and get the general idea.

Lastly, should I look at an "N" scale decoder for space savings?

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I need some pictures with the body off of it to be able to tell you which decoder to use.


----------



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

NIMT said:


> I need some pictures with the body off of it to be able to tell you which decoder to use.


Well after getting the shell off I'm MUCH happier. Apparently my age and lack of vision is creeping up on me. 


After seeing the insides I had to go and re-look at the box and took me THREE times before I found the text that says DCC Ready 










So here is the picture and the question is now - which 9 pin decoder does anyone suggest. Again this seems to be a pretty basic engine so I'm fairly certain there are no special options. 










After seeing this, I'm wondering now about a sound decoder? Think there is room enough to get a small speaker in there


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Casper, I put a digitrax SDH164 decoder in my model power F7. Hardest part was getting the factory installed board out of the plug. Mine was REALLY tight. Also, the speaker mounting took some doing, but the center roof section comes off to make any filing easier. Good luck and Happy Holiday!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes sound is very feasible!:thumbsup:
You can put the speaker on the roof under the first fan, there should be plenty of room for it! I use thin double stick foam tape to fit it. Then after a test fit I use low temp hot melt glue and put two dabs on either side to hold it in permanent.


----------



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> Casper, I put a digitrax SDH164 decoder in my model power F7. Hardest part was getting the factory installed board out of the plug. Mine was REALLY tight. Also, the speaker mounting took some doing, but the center roof section comes off to make any filing easier. Good luck and Happy Holiday!


I'm confused. Probalby just me. When I look at a DH164d on the digitrax site it has wires to solder to the motor wires and such. Are you saying getting the board out of the plug of the digitrax plug? I imagined they were one piece wiht wires at both ends of a small circuit board. Thus both ends of the wires got soldered in as opposed to simply plugging a decoder into the plug in the loco.


----------



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Yes sound is very feasible!:thumbsup:
> You can put the speaker on the roof under the first fan, there should be plenty of room for it! I use thin double stick foam tape to fit it. Then after a test fit I use low temp hot melt glue and put two dabs on either side to hold it in permanent.


Any recommendations for a decoder and speaker?

I'm pumped  This is much more than I ever expected. My wife is the best!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Decoders come in two basic styles, those that have a plug (8 or 9 pin) and those which must be "hard wired" into the locomotive. You may have been looking at the hard wired type, when what you want is a plug type. 
Plug & play!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Digitrax SDH164D is both a wired and plugin decoder
Just remove the factory light and motor control board from the plug.
Remove the Large wiring harness from the decoder, plug it in and program it!


----------



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Digitrax SDH164D is both a wired and plugin decoder
> Just remove the factory light and motor control board from the plug.
> Remove the Large wiring harness from the decoder, plug it in and program it!
> View attachment 13832
> ...


Thank you for the input. Now I understand my confusion :laugh: Ordered the decoder this morning. Hopefully soon I'll have sounds on the layout. Well good sounds anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Digitrax SDH164D is both a wired and plugin decoder
> Just remove the factory light and motor control board from the plug.
> Remove the Large wiring harness from the decoder, plug it in and program it!
> View attachment 13832
> ...


Pictures are worth a thousand words - so here are a couple hundred change.

I have removed the plug from the loco and installed the decoder. BUT I am now confronted with more wires (see photo). Do these actually get connected somewhere?

Reading the instructions, it only talks to the 9 pin harness (the one I removed). It makes oblique references to the 10 pin sound harness by stating to mount the speaker and capacitor. But it does NOT talk to what to do with the rest of the wires. Unless the "formed so as not interfere with the motor, flywheel and gear operation" refers to simply stuffing them inside.










Love a hint or two before I do something silly (not that it would be the FIRST time that has ever happened).


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Casper,

The other wires are for other functions. The white one is for steam loco "chuff synchronizing". The other two are for things like ditch lights etc.


----------



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> Casper,
> 
> The other wires are for other functions. The white one is for steam loco "chuff synchronizing". The other two are for things like ditch lights etc.


Thanks John

I took the plunge, wrapped it up and took it to the layout. Something surreal about seeing an F7 rolling down the track chuffing 

It works!!!!!!!! I now have sound.

Pulled out the papers and book for my cab and reset the CV to diesel. What a wonderful thing this is. Starts up, runs, bells and real diesel horn!

Thanks to everyone for the help as I worked through this.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Glad to be able to help.


----------

